# Is the Air flow and filtration too much for 75g trophs tank?



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear Experts,

I have set up a tropheus tank 75g with 28 fish in total.

I have 2 external filters Eheim 2217 and 304b with UV but i keep the UV off as i am getting a decent amount of green algae that started. 1 over head built-in cycle filter and 1 submersible strong filter also I have 1 wave maker not very strong that would push the fish away decent power. the rotation of water is good no poop on the sand. few pictures below. please advise if i need to add or subtract anything or any kind of advise i would really appreciate.

My stock :

5 bemba 1.2 inch 2 are 1.7inch and 1 male 2.5 inch, 1 male duboisi 3 inch and 2 female hopefully 2.2 inch 5 moliro 2 inch and 1 male 3 inch 1 male lufubu and 1 female blue rainbow ( could could not find pairs ) 1 male ikola 4.5 inch 2 female ikola 4 inch , 1 bulu point male 4.5 inch and 1 female bulu point 3.5 inch (couple mostly sharing n dancing) 1 bumble bee recently added no trouble really small 1.5 inch and 1 yellow lab my oldest i had before trophs 2 inch male no trouble at all, 2 pleco.


























fishes seem happy and i see spawning sites at times. i just want to make sure they stay happy ...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the GPH of your filters and wavemaker?


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

264gph for eheim, 375gph for 304B , 158gph internal submissive and 264gph over head cycle fitler built-in, WM 164gph


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

I think your flow/filtration its ok but the fish stock is wrong :wink:


----------



## RobsFishTank (Nov 11, 2014)

I seem to remember that there can be issues with all those fine bubbles floating around the tank?


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Mixing tropheus together you will almost certainly encounter cross breeding and lose proper behavior and colouration. You might want to reconsider. I've never done it but my understanding is that duboisi with tropheus is ok


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Correction on last post. Duboisi with Moorii. I think you might want to read this corner.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/t ... corner.php


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

I know the mix is not well but here in UAE unfortunately we can never get tropheus, we can only import blindly by giving advance to a fish trader and say what ever available and what ever comes i will accept so they send mix , they are juve now i will wait for come time and when i know the sex i will sale the remaining and keep 3 types out of 5.

if floating bubbles are a problem i will close and only keep one air stone, can I face my out lets towards the sand like wave maker so that the poop don't sit down? at the moment they are facing up maybe thats y one of my light stopped working...


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Fair enough. I will say what you have is beautiful looking. Best of luck. BTW I personally have never had a problem with air bubbles nor have I known anybody who has.


----------



## RobsFishTank (Nov 11, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with bubbles in general. It's the really fine ones constantly floating around in the current that may be of concern.

It's been a long time since I've been in the hobby but I seem to remember there being a *possibility* that they *could* cause a problem.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Noted,  thanks all


----------

